# sensores de proximidad de 1 metro o 2



## robinson Cerquera R (Jul 29, 2007)

Hola a todos 
Me interesa desarrollar una detector de proximidad  para autos que sea capaz de detectar un auto a persona que se acerque a una distanciar de 1m o algo mas ya se a adelante o atrás del auto.
Les agradecería su valiosa cooperación


----------



## 30secondstomars (Ago 15, 2007)

interesante .........  habra que investigar


----------



## tiopepe123 (Ago 16, 2007)

podria funcionar, pero cuando llueve queda inactivo
http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/varios/proximi2/index.htm
para pic, mucho mejor, es mas inteligente
http://members.home.nl/b.vandam/lonely/pagina10.html

http://superpositioned.com/files/dooralm2.pdf


http://www.discovercircuits.com/DJ-Circuits/static1.htm
http://www.discovercircuits.com/DJ-Circuits/static2.htm
http://www.discovercircuits.com/PDF-FILES/5vmom1.pdf


----------

